# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Vocab List

## Nathan

Hi, I'm starting Russian!  Yay.   
Anyway, the point of this post is that I'm doing Pimsleur Russian and I'm trying to create a vocab list as I go so that I'll actually learn how to read as well as speak.  I'm running into some difficulties finding translations on the net though.  Online translators are crap, but we all know that. 
Here is what I'd like for you to translate for me, please: 
-red square
-Daniet(just need to know how to spell it in Russian, and if you could suggest a translation that'd be spiffy too^^)
-to eat (the translators give me есть but i swear in Pimsleur it sounds like "payest")
-at my place (oomeenya)
-at your place (oovas)
-now (seechass)
-maybe later (moijetbuits poja)
-pushkin street (spelling it english like as best i can)
-tuverskia street (same as above)
-with pleasure (sudavolstvin)
-to have lunch (pa abeelits)
-Pronin (proper name)
-what (schto, i know, i can't believe i couldn't find this one on my own)
-two (the translator says you spell dvoi as 2 in russian, thats helpful^^)
-with whom (Вместе svami) 
Thanks guys.

----------


## kwatts59

Here is my try.  
Красная площадь = red square 
Daniet
Даниеть 
to eat (on a regular basis, imperfective) = есть
to eat (one time, perfective) = поесть 
at my place = (oomeenya) correct
У меня 
at your place (oovas) correct but formal or plural
у вас 
at your place (oo tebya) informal
у тебя 
now (seechass) maybe saychass
сечас 
-maybe later (moijetbuits poja) 
может быть позже 
-pushkin street (spelling it english like as best i can)
You spelled it correctly
улица Пушкина 
-tuverskia street (same as above) 
улица Тверская (I am guessing on this one) 
-with pleasure (sudavolstvin) 
с удовольствием 
-to have lunch (pa abeelits) 
Пообедать = to have lunch (perfective)
обедать = to have lunch (imperfective) 
-Pronin (proper name) 
Пронин 
-what (schto, i know, i can't believe i couldn't find this one on my own) 
что 
-two (the translator says you spell dvoi as 2 in russian, thats helpful^^) 
два 
-with whom (Вместе svami) 
с кем  
вместе с вами = together with you

----------


## Nathan

Thanks a ton for the help. 
A few followups also:  
in tourist, as in in tourist restaurant, the pimsleur pronounces it pretty much like you would in english... check my spelling please: Ин турист 
Also, if I want to write "On tuverskia street" what is the proper ending?  Are there any grammar lessons on this site or anywhere else that youd recommend to learn this?  Pimsleur gives you no grammar but it's the only resource I have right now other than the web. 
Same as the previous question but for "in the restaurant."  В гестоган (??) 
Again, thanks so much for the quick response.

----------


## Darobat

kwatts, the perfective of есть is съесть.  Oh, and се*й*час.

----------


## Nathan

> kwatts, the perfective of есть is съесть

 Any idea why in Pimsleur it sounds like the speakers are saying "payest"?  Is my ear for Russian just horrible, or is съесть pronounced some way other than "sest"?   
Thanks.

----------


## Darobat

Well поесть is a variant, but not the perfective

----------


## Nathan

> Well поесть is a variant, but not the perfective

 Here's a sample sentance from the lessons I've been doing: 
Я хочу поесть что-то(not sure if this last word is how you really spell what they're saying, it means "something" and sounds like koishto). 
Would that be imperfective?  I'm not even really too sure about what perfective and imperfective are... I guess it's similar to the french imparfait vs pass

----------


## kwatts59

> Я хочу поесть что-то

 I want a bite of something. 
поесть  is perfective.

----------


## chaika

съесть and поесть are both perfective verbs. In general you can take any verb and add a prefix to make it perfective, simultaneously modifying the meaning. 
есть imp. 'eat'
съесть perf. 'eat up'
поесть perf. 'have a bite to eat'
Хочу поесть = I want to get a bite to eat.  
кое-что = "something, and I know what it is but am not going to mention it right now."

----------


## chaika

Great minds think alike.

----------


## kwatts59

> ... one for a habitual or repeated action (imperfect) and the other for a one-time or specific number of times action (perfect)?

 Exactly

----------


## kwatts59

> in tourist, as in in tourist restaurant, the pimsleur pronounces it pretty much like you would in english... check my spelling please: Ин турист 
> Also, if I want to write "On tuverskia street" what is the proper ending?  Are there any grammar lessons on this site or anywhere else that youd recommend to learn this?  Pimsleur gives you no grammar but it's the only resource I have right now other than the web. 
> Same as the previous question but for "in the restaurant."  В гестоган (??)

 на Тверской улице
on Tverskaya street 
В ресторане
in the restaurant 
турист
tourist 
I am not sure what you mean by "in tourist".   

> Great minds think alike.

   ::

----------


## DDT

The famous Гостиница Интурист, I presume.
Also isn't it "да нет" ?

----------


## Nathan

> турист
> tourist 
> I am not sure what you mean by "in tourist".

 In Pimsleur, the speakers talk about going to the in-tourist restaurant.  The guide voice explains that in-tourist is a government run service for foreigners in Russia.  They pronounce it like we would in English.   

> The famous Гостиница Интурист, I presume.

 I didn't realize there was a in-tourist hotel as well.  In Pimsleur they only talk about the restaurant.

----------


## N

> "in tourist".

 Интурист = *ин*остранный *турист*  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Thanks a ton for the help.
> in tourist, as in in tourist restaurant, the pimsleur pronounces it pretty much like you would in english... check my spelling please: Ин турист

 It's written together, "Интурист". It's an abbreviature of "Иностранный турист", which in soviet times was a service for foreigners.   

> Also, if I want to write "On tuverskia street" what is the proper ending?

 Тверская.   

> Same as the previous question but for "in the restaurant."  В гестоган (??)

 В ресторан. 
Also, the whole 'let's eat something' dialogue in Pimsleur (lesson 6 if I remember correctly) is utterly wrong and ridiculous.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Darobat  Well поесть is a variant, but not the perfective   Here's a sample sentance from the lessons I've been doing: 
> Я хочу поесть что-то(not sure if this last word is how you really spell what they're saying, it means "something" and sounds like koishto).

 it should really be "я хочу чего-нибудь поесть" with a genitive, and "кое-что" can not be used here at all. (as someone already said, it means smth like "i would like to eat something, but i won't tell you what it is"). Pimsleur is wrong here.

----------


## Nathan

Thanks for the heads up on the Pimsleur error.  That sucks.   
Is чего-нибудь related to Что-нибыдь?

----------


## laxxy

> Thanks for the heads up on the Pimsleur error.  That sucks.   
> Is чего-нибудь related to Что-нибыдь?

 it's the same thing, just in a different case. It's not a major problem, you would be understood fine if you said "что-нибудь", but it does sound weird to me when it's in nominative.

----------


## DDT

Вы хотели бы что-нибудь поесть?
Я хочу кое-что поесть, is what you are hearing.

----------


## kwatts59

I work in the restaurant.
Я работаю в ресторане. 
I am going to the restaurant.
Я иду в ресторан. 
я хочу что-то поесть.
I want a bite of something. 
(This implies you have an idea of what you want to eat) 
я хочу что-нибудь поесть.
I want a bite of anything.  
(This just says you want to eat anything - a hamburger, a cow, a dog, a tree) 
что-то/что-нибудь can be used as the noun of a sentence (nominative) or as the direct object of a sentence (accusative).
In the above examples, что-то/что-нибудь are the direct object of the sentence. 
чего-нибудь is the genitive form of что-нибудь
I cannot think of an example where you would use чего-нибудь. 
Вы хотели бы что-нибудь поесть? 
Would you like to eat anything? 
Я хочу кое-что поесть
I want a little-something to eat.

----------


## saibot

> чего-нибудь is the genitive form of что-нибудь 
> I cannot think of an example where you would use чего-нибудь.

 Так стоят ли чего-нибудь мозги академика? 
I just pulled that off of google. 
I think it's something along the lines of: "Are the minds of academicians worth anything?"

----------


## laxxy

> чего-нибудь is the genitive form of что-нибудь
> I cannot think of an example where you would use чего-нибудь.

 I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> (This just says you want to eat anything - a hamburger, a cow, a dog, a tree)

 HEY! Leave the trees alone!!!!

----------


## fantom605

Me thinks you have an unhealthy love/hate relationship with trees.
 HIPPY!!!!     ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Me thinks you have an unhealthy love/hate relationship with trees.
>  HIPPY!!!!     
>  -Fantom

 When you live next to trees the size like the one in my avatar (that is me next to it, BTW), how can you not love them... let alone marry them?!?

----------


## saibot

I'd marry a tree if the opportunity arose.

----------


## Friendy

> I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.

 Interesting. Both sound equally OK to me.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by laxxy  I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.   Interesting. Both sound equally OK to me.

 They're both OK to me too.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Friendy        Originally Posted by laxxy  I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.   Interesting. Both sound equally OK to me.   They're both OK to me too.

 well... (thinking about it)... No, it still sounds strange. 
"Я хочу поесть картошку". weird. Maybe regional of course (I'm from Kiev). 
Actually: i think there might be a difference:
-"Я хочу картошку": (I want the potatoes), e.g. I have an bag of potatoes and a bag of cabbage, and I want the potatoes.
-"Я хочу картошки": (I want (some) potatoes), e.g.  I want (to eat) some potatoes.
"поесть" (as opposed to say "съесть") is only used with the second meaning, so I think it should require the genitive.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by Friendy        Originally Posted by laxxy  I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.   Interesting. Both sound equally OK to me.   They're both OK to me too.   well... (thinking about it)... No, it still sounds strange. 
> "Я хочу поесть картошку". weird. Maybe regional of course (I'm from Kiev).

 Hm, aren't we talking about "Я хочу что-нибудь поесть" and "Я хочу чего-нибудь поесть"? Those both sound good. But with something particular (like in your example) it sounds not very good. Umm... I think if we change the word order "я хочу картошку поесть", it will be much better.

----------


## laxxy

[quote=net surfer] 

> Originally Posted by "net surfer":325l1f9p        Originally Posted by Friendy        Originally Posted by laxxy  I use чего-нибудь with поесть. Что-нибудь sounds weird to me.   Interesting. Both sound equally OK to me.   They're both OK to me too.   well... (thinking about it)... No, it still sounds strange. 
> "Я хочу поесть картошку". weird. Maybe regional of course (I'm from Kiev).

 Hm, aren't we talking about "Я хочу что-нибудь поесть" and "Я хочу чего-нибудь поесть"? Those both sound good. But with something particular (like in your example) it sounds not very good. Umm... I think if we change the word order "я хочу картошку поесть", it will be much better.[/quote:325l1f9p] 
Well, to me "Я хочу что-нибудь поесть" still sounds a little weird (not too bad though). But you persuaded me, if other people think its fine, it's probably fine.
Also: "Колорадский жук поел всю картошку"  ::  Also fine (although a bit different meaning of "поесть").

----------


## net surfer

I don't persuade anyone. I just said that both forms sound OK to me.

----------


## laxxy

> I don't persuade anyone. I just said that both forms sound OK to me.

 well i said that Pimsleur made a mistake and that people do not speak like that; now if that sounds OK to you then at least some people probably do. 
I still stand on the "кое-что" though.

----------


## mikej

So... sorry to bring this up again.  I made the misake of listening to Pimsleur too, and need to correct myself if I'm wrong!  Which of the following are OK, and which of the following are bad? 
1)  Я хочу кое-что поесть.
2)  Я хочу что-нибудь поесть.
3)  Я хочу что-то поесть. 
Спасибо!

----------


## laxxy

> So... sorry to bring this up again.  I made the misake of listening to Pimsleur too, and need to correct myself if I'm wrong!  Which of the following are OK, and which of the following are bad? 
> 1)  Я хочу кое-что поесть.
> 2)  Я хочу что-нибудь поесть.
> 3)  Я хочу что-то поесть. 
> Спасибо!

 I think it was discussed in this thread above, but as a summary: 
1). Wrong. Well, not necessarily wrong, but meaning "I want to eat something but I am not going to tell you what". Even in this case, the genitive ("кое-чего") would sound better (to me at least).
2-3). Apparently there is some disagreement; I think these are a bit weird and would signal that you are a foreigner; but some ppl think they are ok. I'd still suggest that you use the genitive ("я хочу чего-нибудь поесть") just to be safe.  
It becomes more obvious if you use it with a noun rather than "что-нибудь":
-гости пришли и поели картошки (gen) - the guests came and ate some potatoes
-гости пришли и поели (всю) картошку (acc) - the (censored) guests came and ate (all) the potatoes  ::

----------


## Lampada

> So... sorry to bring this up again.  I made the misake of listening to Pimsleur too, and need to correct myself if I'm wrong!  Which of the following are OK, and which of the following are bad? 
> 1)  Я хочу кое-что поесть.
> 2)  Я хочу что-нибудь поесть.
> 3)  Я хочу что-то поесть.      Спасибо!

 Все предложения правильные. Зависит от контекста. 1. и 3. близки по значению.
Например: 
1. _Я хочу кое-что поесть_.  Предполагает, что говорящий знает, *что* он хочет поесть. Something definite, but speaker does not want to elaborate.  _Пошли в этот ресторан.  Я хочу, чтобы ты там кое-что попробовал._ 
2.  _Я хочу что-нибудь поесть_.  Предполагает, что говорящему *всё-равно*, лишь бы что-то поесть.  Anything.   _Что там у тебя есть в холодильнике.  Я хочу что-нибудь поесть_
3.  _Я хочу что-то поесть_.  Это не совсем что-то неопределённое, говорящий знает что или где он собирается есть.  Something definite, but could be anything.  _Торопись, если ты хочешь успеть что-то  поесть, столовую в 2 закрывают. _

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by mikej  So... sorry to bring this up again.  I made the misake of listening to Pimsleur too, and need to correct myself if I'm wrong!  Which of the following are OK, and which of the following are bad? 
> 1)  Я хочу кое-что поесть.
> 2)  Я хочу что-нибудь поесть.
> 3)  Я хочу что-то поесть.      Спасибо!   Все предложения правильные. Зависит от контекста. 1. и 3. близки по значению.
> Например: 
> 1. _Я хочу кое-что поесть_.  Предполагает, что говорящий знает, *что* он хочет поесть. Something definite, but speaker does not want to elaborate.  _Пошли в этот ресторан.  Я хочу, чтобы ты там кое-что попробовал._

 this example is fine, but this is not the context they were using it in in the Pimsleur course. IIRC, there it was like "vy hotite poest' chto-nibud'? - da, ja hochu poest' koe-chto".

----------


## jessi

just wondering, but to say 'at my place' can't you say:
кo мне    ????  Or did i learn that wrong...?? 
~jessi

----------


## laxxy

> just wondering, but to say 'at my place' can't you say:
> кo мне    ????  Or did i learn that wrong...?? 
> ~jessi

 you can, why not? But it depends on the phrase; "poidem ko mne poobedaem" does mean "let's have a lunch at my place", but if you wanted to say "we are having a lunch at my place" you'd need to use "u menja".
Things are never translated 1:1.

----------


## Lampada

> ]...but this is not the context they were using it in in the Pimsleur course. IIRC, there it was like "vy hotite poest' chto-nibud'? - da, ja hochu poest' koe-chto[/color]".

 Это не ошибка. Если ты так скажешь, тебя поймут.    _Что-то есть захотелось, пора бы уже поесть кое-что. _ 
Не надо зацикливаться на мелочах в учебниках.  Побыстрее разделаться с ними и перейти к чтению нормальных книг.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy[color=darkblue  ]...but this is not the context they were using it in in the Pimsleur course. IIRC, there it was like "vy hotite poest' chto-nibud'? - da, ja hochu poest' koe-chto[/color]".   Это не ошибка. Если ты так скажешь, тебя поймут.    _Что-то есть захотелось, пора бы уже поесть кое-что. _ 
> Не надо зацикливаться на мелочах в учебниках.  Побыстрее разделаться с ними и перейти к чтению нормальных книг.

 Поймут, конечно. Но никто так не говорит, и заставлять человека заучивать эту фразу имхо нехорошо. Особенно учитывая что ничего кроме заучивания фраз Пимслеровский курс не предлагает.

----------


## Platinum

Did anybody ever give Nathan a vocab list from Pimsleur?  I have one from Level I, but I'd like Levels II and III, if anybody has them. 
Also, from all you Pimsleur-ers out there.  I finished Level I and started on Level II.  However, it seems that they must be different versions.  Because on Level II they ask me to say some words that I never learned, as if I should already know them.  And sometimes they teach me a word that I learned well in Level I.  I'm too lazy to provide examples, but if you really want me to, I will. 
I think Pimsleur is pretty good.  I've discussed in another topic about the apparent errors in pronunciation of some words.  I think it's just that they're over-stressing certain sounds that are mostly lost in regular speaking.  In any event, can you all comment on your opinions of Pimsleur?  So far, it's the only thing I've used, but I'm starting the New Penguin book today. 
Thanks all![/quote]

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Это не ошибка. Если ты так скажешь, тебя поймут.    _Что-то есть захотелось, пора бы уже поесть кое-что. _ 
> Не надо зацикливаться на мелочах в учебниках.  Побыстрее разделаться с ними и перейти к чтению нормальных книг.     Поймут, конечно. Но никто так не говорит, и заставлять человека заучивать эту фразу имхо нехорошо. Особенно учитывая что ничего кроме заучивания фраз Пимслеровский курс не предлагает.

 Для меня, это было хорошее знание, спасибо Лампаде!  
Но, я согласен, что для новичка это не важно. Хотя больше знания не вредно.

----------


## selters

I downloaded a text file a few months ago where the entire Pimsleur 1 course was transcribed to writing. Once I have fixed my computer, I can upload it here  ::

----------


## selters

Ok, here it is  ::  
Edit: I'll just paste it into the post... 
Pimsleur Russian I 
UNIT 1-01
Excuse me!				Извините!
In english				По-английски
You understand			Вы понимаете
I understand				Я понимаю
In russian				По-русски
Not					Не
I don't understand			Я не понимаю
Only					Только
A little					Немного
I understand a little			Я немного понимаю
American (m)				Американец
Yes					Да
No					Нет 
UNIT 1-02
Good day!				Добрый день!
How					Как
How are you living?			Как вы поживаете?
Very well				Очень хорошо
Thank you				Спасибо
Mister					Господин
Misses					Госпожа
Not American				Не Американец
Goodbye!				До свидания! 
UNIT 1-03
But					Но
American (f)				Американка	
And (comparing)			А
And You?				А вы?
Russian (m)				Русский
Russian (f)				Русская
Please!				Пожалуйста! 
UNIT 1-04
You speak				Вы говорите
I speak					Я говорю
Yes (contradiction)			Да нет
And (listing)				И
Tell (me)!				Скажите!
Where					Где
Here					Здесь
Over there				Там
Street					Улица
Red Square				Красная площадь 
UNIT 1-05
I know					Я знаю
You know				Вы знаете
I want					Я хоту
You want				Вы хотете
Eat anything				Поесть что-нибудь
Drink					Пить
Something				Кое-что
Anything				Что-нибудь
Without me				без меня 
UNIT 1-06
Too					Тоже
At					У
At my place				У меня
At Your place				У вас
When					Когда
Now					Сейчас
Maybe					Может быть
Later					Позже
On					На
With pleasure!				С удовольствием! 
UNIT 1-07
Have lunch				Пообедать
Lunch					Обед
Restaurant				Ресторан
In/at					В
In the restaurant			В ресторане
What					Что
Ok					Хорошо
Wine					Вино
Beer					Пиво 
UNIT 1-08
Two					Два (m/n) Две (f)
Or					Или
Do					Делать
Buy 					Купить
Hotel					Гостиница
At the hotel				В гостинице
Together				Вместе
With whom				С кем
With You				С вами
With					С 
UNIT 1-09
With me				Са мной
It					Это
At what time				В котором часу
At one o'clock				В один час
At two o'clock				В два часа
At three o'clock			В три часа
At four o'clock				В четыре часа
Three					Три
Four					Четыре
Of course				Конечно 
UNIT 1-10
Listen to this conversation!		Слушайте этот разговор!
What time is it?			Который час?
Five o'clock				Пять часов
Eight					Восемь
Nine					Девять
I'm going to				Я сoбираюсь
You're going to			Вы сoбираетесь 
UNIT 1-11
Six					Шесть
Seven					Семь
Ten					Десять
Then					Тогда
One more time			Ещё раз
Repeat!				Повторите!
Supper					Ужин
Have supper				Поужинать
Today					Сегодня
Tomorrow				Завтра
Evening				Вечер
Tonight				Сегодня вечером
Tomorrow evening			Завтра вечером
Man					Мужчина
Till tomorrow				До завтра 
UNIT 1-12
Telephone conversation		Разговор по телефону
Thousand				Тысяча
Eleven					Одиннадцать
Twelve					Двенадцать
Thirteen				Тринадцать
How much				Сколько
How much do I owe			Сколько с меня
Rubles					Рубли
Two thousand				Две тысячи
Four thousand				Четыре тысячи
Five thousand				Пять тысяч
Answer!				Отвечайте! 
UNIT 1-13
Together with Anna			Вместе с Анной
One thousand				Одна тысяча
Good evening				Добрый вечер
How much ... do you have?		Сколько у вас...?
(of) Russian money			Русских денег
Do you have 2000?			У вас есть две тысячи?
Dollars					Доллары
(of) dollars				Долларов
With the saleswoman			С продавщицой	
Here's...				Вот...
Cafe					Кафе
Waiter (m)				Официант 
UNIT 1-14
Thank you very much			Большое спасибо
A lot					Много
Some					Несколько
I have a lot...				У меня много...
I have no...				У меня нет...
I have some...				У меня есть немного...
Give to me...				Дайте мне... 
UNIT 1-15
Sp

----------


## kwatts59

Seems like a useful list of vocab.
There are a couple of words that did not print properly. 
[quote=selters]
UNIT 1-15
Sp

----------

